# Oriole beach boat ramp



## GIG (Feb 6, 2009)

Has any one used the oriole beach boat ramp in Gulf Breeze lately? I have not been out that way in a long time it use to have a bad drop off at the end of the slab and limmited parking. Looking for current status. 

Thanks


----------



## Lejet (Sep 30, 2007)

They have increased the amount of parking, but it is very shallow.


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

I was out there recently . My boat is small so no big deal , but it is very shallow and uneven...ie, looks like the sand as accumulated in some areas and not others so that the depth is very inconsistent. I saw someone put in a bigger boat. They put the trailer in, pulled the boat off and walked it out to the end of the pier before starting the motor


----------

